# to zoom or not to zoom....



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2004)

This gives you an idea on what 10x zoom on a pocket cam will do for you.  Remember that OPTICAL zoom is all that matters for quality pics.  This is with my 2 year old OLY cam with 10x optical.

Sorry about the foggy conditions and unsteadiness on the zoomed in pic, I had no rest...

No zoom







10x OPTICAL zoom


----------



## tmooney (Nov 1, 2004)

*Question*

I have an Oly 10x as well. Does your have the option to turn digital zoom on and was it on with the above photo?

-Terry


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes Terry, I can turn it off and on, I leave it off, so it was not on in the photo.  If it was I would have been able to get in even closer, but the pic would have been more distorted and digitialized (is that a word).  With a tripod the 10x is cleaner than what you see here since I had no rest.

Jim


----------



## reylamb (Nov 1, 2004)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Yes Terry, I can turn it off and on, I leave it off, so it was not on in the photo.  If it was I would have been able to get in even closer, but the pic would have been more distorted and digitialized (is that a word).  With a tripod the 10x is cleaner than what you see here since I had no rest.
> 
> Jim


Jim, that is pixelated, although digitalized sounds pretty cool.  Whenever buying a camera, always go with the highest optical zoom you can get, and forget about the digital zoom.


----------



## TOW (Nov 1, 2004)

I never use the digital zoom ............

If I want to "zoom" more digitally I'll wait and blow it up on my PC..


----------



## HT2 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Jt.....*

Never, ever "ZOOM"!!!!!!!!!

That's kinda personal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOW (Nov 1, 2004)

10X zoom from about 600 yards..






Blown up twice






Hopefully these are the correct size now..


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 1, 2004)

Terry, Jim.. How do you turn off the Digital Zoom?  I have an Oly -740...


----------



## leo (Nov 1, 2004)

*Tow*

WW, I sent you a pm  


leo


----------



## tmooney (Nov 1, 2004)

Delton said:
			
		

> Terry, Jim.. How do you turn off the Digital Zoom? I have an Oly -740...


It stays off in auto mode by default on my 750 and can't be turned on unless I go to "My" settings. Then you go into the menu's while in that mode and its one of the options. I use the "My'' settings for my sons football games. I use the fastest shutter speed I can get this way it saves my settings. Here's a picture I like to call "Kyler around left end"

-T


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Terry, and nice picture!


----------



## TOW (Nov 1, 2004)

leo said:
			
		

> WW, I sent you a pm
> 
> 
> leo



Are they OK now Leo??


----------



## leo (Nov 1, 2004)

*Looks fine WW, thanks*

did you read my other pm with the suggestions??

leo


----------



## TOW (Nov 1, 2004)

leo said:
			
		

> did you read my other pm with the suggestions??
> 
> leo



I just now read it.

The Photobucket.com allows editing there too.

That was what I did,.

I'll try Paint one of these days..


----------



## leo (Nov 6, 2004)

*More 10X examples*

Here are a couple of shots of a boat on The Lake O Pines, in NE Texas, one without  zoom the other with  

Love the zoom  

leo






[/url][/IMG] 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 6, 2004)

Will that camera fit in your shirt pocket?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 6, 2004)

These are with my Olympus 700c

Notice the quality loss with the digital


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 6, 2004)

Ga-Spur said:
			
		

> Will that camera fit in your shirt pocket?




If you have a BIG shirt pocket!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 7, 2004)

LOL Flinger.  Spur, it will fit in a bellows pocket or a coat pocket.

Jim


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 10, 2004)

*Zoom from Oly C730*

Another example but shot freehand so the quality is weak.  
First is no zoom, 2nd is 10x optical and third is 10x optical plus 3x digital (30x).  
I generally only use the full 30x for wildlife shots and have been very satisfied with the quality to date.  Of course, I'm not trying to print them out on poster board either. 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 11, 2004)

dang Phil if that second was freehand 10x you are like a rock

Jim


----------



## TOW (Nov 11, 2004)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> dang Phil if that second was freehand 10x you are like a rock
> 
> Jim



I have found that if I put my dial on the little guy running ( fast shutter speed) it helps a LOT when out to 10X...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 11, 2004)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> dang Phil if that second was freehand 10x you are like a rock
> Jim


I never said it was my FIRST shot.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 11, 2004)

i just got my C-770 yesterday and played around a little with it. i am going to have to get alot steadier to use the 10x zoom. i'm sure that a rest is probably neccessary most of the time. i am going to experiment with setting the camera in Shutter-Priority and using the fastest shutter speed i can and see how that does.
i guess it also takes some getting use to the slight delay between pressing the shutter button and the photo actually taken. i sent years using a SLR and this is a little different.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 11, 2004)

maddog said:
			
		

> i am going to have to get alot steadier to use the 10x zoom. i'm sure that a rest is probably neccessary most of the time.


In good light you'll be fine (with the faster shutter speed)  It all depends on the quality you're after.  Need prints or just something decent to eMail etc...?  Since mine is only a 3.2mp I'm not looking for any overly impressive large prints of game in motion.  Obviously a mono/bi/tri pod will work wonders over free hand if you need it.  Even a light cheap one is better than none.  The delay does take a little getting used to but I still find myself shooting LOTS more now that we have digital vs 35mm.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## TOW (Nov 11, 2004)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I never said it was my FIRST shot.
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



The mark of a good photographer is not in the pictures he takes, but in the ones he *selects*. With a digital you can shoot and shoot and shoot - then select the best one..


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Dec 3, 2004)

*Lots of Info on "Olympus America" Web Site*



			
				Delton said:
			
		

> Terry, Jim.. How do you turn off the Digital Zoom?  I have an Oly -740...



 I just bought an Olympus C-740 UZ yesterday at Sam's Club for $255.67 and read the Owner's Manual and checked out the "Olympus America" web site. I found a lot of info on the C-7xx series digital cameras and info that helps use them to the best of your ability.

http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/lessons/default.asp?fordefault=1&val=11

Check it out.... near the middle of the first page it tell you how to Disabling The ALL RESET Function, give you info on what "White Balance" and "ISO" settings are and how to use them to take better pictures. There is a WHOLE LIST OF PHOTO LESSONS links along the left side of the page that will help anyone with a digital camera learn more about ANY DIGITAL CAMERA, but the Camedia series cameras in particular.

The "Reference Manual for the C-740 UZ" that's included on the Camedia Master 4.1 CD-Rom that comes with the camera has about 240 pages of info on "detailed usage" of every feature available on the C-740 UZ camera. This can be downloaded and saved into Adobe Reader 6.0 for reference at any time. I've only had the camera about 24 hours and think I know how to use almost all of its neat "extra features" to my advantage. Now.... all I need to do is go out and practice, practice, practice.

Oh yeah, I've gone out and purchased two more sets (4 ea) of the Energizer NiMh 2300 mAh rechargeable AA batteries to use with it. That now gives me FOUR full sets of 2300 mAh batteries to keep it going at ALL TIMES.  They also have Energizer NiMh 2500 mAh rechargeable AA batteries available, but didn't have them in stock at the time.... these 2500 mAh batteries would give you even longer "run time" on them.

If you have a different model Olympus camera, check out their web site for info on your particular camera.


----------

